# Easiest Cloning Method!



## OldSkool (Nov 30, 2009)

For all you guys and gals out there who have invested hundreds of dollars on rockwool cubes, little peat pots, domes, misters, etc, let me tell you the _Oldskool way to clone... _

This method was taught to me back in the late sixties in jr. high horticulture class and I still use it today with a 98% success rate. Actually, the last time I cloned about a month ago I took 60 clones from nine mothers. Only two didn't make it. Too woody to begin with. I dipped each in generic root hormone powder from walworld and placed half in plain water to root, half in plain old sand in a plastic beer cup. Watered to drip point out of bottom of cup (poke six or so holes with an ice pick or an awl). The clones in water of course grew fine and rooted well in about two weeks. The clones that rooted in sand were much better developed above ground and had a substantially better root system from every node that was underground. To get the clones out of the sand without pulling off the tender roots you simply immerse the plastic cup into a bucket of lukewarm water and turn sideways whilst gently squeezing the cup and rotating to let the sand fall out to the bottom of the bucket. 
While doing this gently take hold of the stem of the clone and feel when it abouit to release itself from the sand. If it falls out it and no problem. You then just hang it by the leaves on the edge of the bucket while you get your pots ready to receive them, or let them sit in the water, whatever you like. Pot is tough. It won't drown!

I trans'd some to peat pots after the water rooting and they ALL died due to drying out too fast. Stupid. Will NEVER use peat pots again. But my saving grace were all the ones still in sand. They were fine. Trans'd them to larger cups and they are all doing great. 

I'm telling you, Plain old sand and water. NO misting required if you pick strong stock to start with. I left them in the same cab I was flowering in at about 80+ degrees and 30% humidity on 12/12 till rooted out under fluoros and Cfl's. THEN transferred to different spot with 24/7 light for revege. they are growing and bushing like crazy.
There is no reason to over analyze or make a big production out of what should be a very simple procedure!

Let the roasting begin!  

Oldskool


----------

